# bow hunting turkeys



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

*hey guys, ive been hunting turkeys for about 13 years now. ive had lots of succsess with my shotgun, but this year i think i want to try my hand at bow hunting. i have a tent blind that i plan to use.*
*[/COLOR]* 
*from what i gather, turkeys pay little or no attention to these blinds and decoy placement can be relatively close. please correct me if im wrong in these findings.*

*:help: i was wondering if anyone has any first hand experience using blinds/hunting with a bow and would be willing to provide a little info/tips to get me on the right track in my quest for an archery longbeard? id really appreciate it. thanks in advance. *


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

i get to turkey hunt this year aswell!!!!!ive been out w/ my dad tons of times!!!!! i want to make this hunt exciting.... where do i put the pin on the turkey?(im shooting a bow)...should i aim for the head?

o sorry i cant help just thought i would keep this in one topic


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

last year I had a hen try to stick her head into my blind. Sure made positioning myself to take out the tom a bit challenging. By the time she was sounding off the alarm, I was sounding off the shot. I bought my blind (Ameristep Doghouse TSC) new the night before and only hunted in it for about an hour or so before taking my tom. And yes I'll be using it this year to bow hunt for a turkey.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

monczunski said:


> i get to turkey hunt this year aswell!!!!!ive been out w/ my dad tons of times!!!!! i want to make this hunt exciting.... where do i put the pin on the turkey?(im shooting a bow)...should i aim for the head?
> 
> o sorry i cant help just thought i would keep this in one topic



A head/neck shot is very low percentage!
Go with the body shot.... broadside and your point of impact should be right at the butt of the wing. With a head-on shot you aim for the base of the neck, about where the beard attaches.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I've shot 2 , that had broke strut and started walking away from me , through the back. I was standing and shooting slightly down on them. There vitals are pretty vulnerable through the back. Not alot of meat and bone to go through.

Bob Brooks


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

A head/neck shot is definitely lower percentage, but the good thing about it is you either hit or miss, unlike a body shot. If you feel confident in your shooting abilities try for the head, it will put them down FAST! A Gobbler Guillotine can also impove your odds, but they have their limitations...25 yards or less.

I would not suggest aiming for the wing butt mainly for the reason that a bird hit here is still able to run and you haven't hit any vitals. Unless you think you can keep up with him running through the woods, I would discourage this shot.

A turkey actually has a nice target "painted" right on the side of him in the spot you want to aim for. When looking at a bird, find the bronze patch of feathers on the wing and aim right at the top of it. Every turkey has it and almost always it is in the same spot, whether he is strutting or just walking. 

This shot will take out the HIPS and basically put a bird down if front of you, and you are also more likely to get vitals than with a wing butt shot. Spine shots are also good, but unless he is facing away from you this shot can be tough to judge.

Here is a thread a few weeks back about shot placement on turkeys with archery equipment....also has some reference pics included.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126665

As far as your blind and decoys, the most important thing to remember is that you should be where the turkeys want to go. Pre-season scouting is the best way to figure this out. Sure, you can call birds in to your setup at times, but it makes it A LOT easier if you know where they are going and you can get in between them and their destination.

Turkeys will normally not shy away from blinds unless they associate them with danger...one good reason not to jump out of your blind as soon as you shoot something. Set your decoys up close (7-10 yards) and be sure you practice at this range. This will basically give you a slam dunk shot if they come right to the dekes, and if they hang up a little they may still be within your comfortable shooting range. 

Hope all of this helps...any other questions just let us know!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

hey,
thanks for the tips guys. i really want to get a gobbler with a bow. i think these tips should help. i like the slam dunk shot! what a rush to whack a thundering longbeard at 10 yds! but, if he wants to hang up at 30yds, ill still oblige him.:lol: like i said, this isnt my first turkey hunt by any means, but it will be a little like that first spring morning again with a bow.

...and as for set up, i couldnt agree more. you have to be where they want to go, not where you want them to go. ive always said, its allot easier to call a turkey, if he already wants to go that way. *SCOUT SCOUT SCOUT.....*and youll likely be succsessful.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

I have been bowhunting turkeys in Michigan and Kansas. It took me a while to get the knack of getting them with my recurve. My friend in Kansas, has taken 52 gobblers with a bow, and his advice has really helped. 
My method:
1) Double Bull Blind, "recurve model" with black interior.
2) ALways have all windows behind you closed!! 
3) Lay a blanket down in your blind, 
4) sit on a folding chair, when a turkey appears, fold up the chair and shoot off your knees. This allows you to quickly pivot to shoot out of any window.
5) take shots at 15 yards or less, use the largest broadhead that will fly true. "I use 2" diameter Simmons Landsharks. Smaller heads, a few inches off target, will result in lost turkeys. They will run/fly no bloodtrail..
6) Wear dark clothing, never have morning sun shining in.
7) Scout, stay put all day if possible. Can't tell you how many times it "happens" at 11:00 - 1:00.
8) Decoys in Kansas always, in Michigan, its hit or miss. Many of our birds are decoy shy. I always have it within 10 yards, 1 hen, pined to the ground.
9) Calling, I have a lot of calls, and change up things a lot. Keep them guessing.
10) shot placement with my set-up. Through or above drumsticks. These heads in the mid-section, will put them down. The head stays in the bird, to keep them from flying.
11) shoot thru screens, sometimes. Must have cut-on contact heads and shoot 90 degrees to the window screen.


----------



## Benny (Mar 5, 2004)

Acks Thread from a few weeks ago was absolutley the best one to get your answers from, I had asked a similar question and he gave a great response read it!!!!


----------



## fullstrut06 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have hunted out of the Ameristep Penthouse blind and you do have to shoot from your knees. Sit in a folding chair and as they come in get to your knees. Make sure the windows behind you are closed so the birds cant see you, that way you can get away with much more movement. I have had Toms/Jakes within 4-5 feet of my tent durring deer season just doesnt seem to bother them much.  Try using a spitfire or some other good mechanical broadhead that flies true, keep your shots under 15 yards and you should be fine.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

This will be my first year turkey hunting w/ a bow also. Whats the reason to keep shots under 15 yds? I understand that 15 yds or less is a eaiser shot to make (sometimes), but are there other reasons to do so, have you ran into problems w/ longer shots? If so I would like to hear them, it will help me form my game plan for this spring.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Use the Gobbler Guillotine or forget it, I have been bow hunting Turkeys over 12 years and the odds of a bird running into thick brush where they can't be easily found are too high.

The Gobbler Guillotine kills em dead on the spot. I think the DNR should make it illegal to hunt with anything else since every new bowhunter I talk to loses a few Turkeys before they realize it is not like they show it on TV.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Howitzer said:


> Use the Gobbler Guillotine or forget it....


...Atta boy...we think alike!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have never used one either, but several of the guys here at the Fire Station have used the Gobbler Guillotine and swear by them. These were fella's who only bowhunt turkeys so I trust their opinions. Good luck this season....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

i looked at the gobbler guillotine site, and to shoot these things you need a longer arrow(to clear the riser, which is not mentioned on the site, but seen on their little vid. clip), 4" or 5" helical fletching , along with carbon arrows is the recommended set up. if you shoot aluminum arrows they say the shaft will bend just behind the insert upon impact. one turkey, one arrow that way. no biggy, unless your used to shooting more than one game animal with an arrow. i just thought i would let the guys know this useful info before you go out and buy them, that way your not suprised by all the differences from your normal set up. i see they have 2.5" and 4" heads, are they both equally effective?, or are you guys talking about the 4" only? on the site, they advertise this for shooting turkeys in the head or neck. what happens if you were to hit em in the body?

i just want a little more info before i spend the 38 bucks for 3 heads.

heres the site, check it out for yourself.
http://www.arrow-dynamic-solutions.com/gobbler_guillotine.htm#THE GOBBLER GUILLOTINE

i have another question. has anyone shot turkeys with mechanical broadheads? lets here some advantages/disadvantages.

thanks


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Adam...No, Guillotines aren't for everyone ,but they can be very effective. I have already bought my Guillotines and cannot wait to practice with one of them. With the Guillotine you have to limit your shooting distance to 25 yards or less, and within that range from a tuned bow I do not think your arrows will impact that far off from your regular mechanical heads. 

Yes, it's a heavier arrow so it will hit lower, but at 20 yards I would say that if you aim at the turkey's head you will definitely hit the neck, which is where you want to hit him anyways.

I have the 4" Guillotines, which will obviously give you a little more room for error. I plan on practicing with 125 grain field tips and sighting them in, then try one of the Guillotines, shooting at some thick blankets or something.

Fixed blade broadheads will kill a turkey, but mechanical heads have a couple advantages over them. First, you will usually have a larger cutting diameter with a mechanical head. I am shooting Rocket Hammerhead 4 blade heads this year, which have a 2" cutting diameter...obviously the larger the better! Second, a mechanical head has A LOT more shocking power when you hit the bird since more of the arrow's energy is transferred to the body of the bird when the blades have to open. This is basically translated as "knock down" power...a good thing.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ack,
no, i dont think their for everyone, but a great head for what they were intended for.

i appreciate the info you have provided, it is very helpful. for deer i have always shot fixed blade heads, with great succsess. but with turkeys, from what i gather, they dont leave a blood trail, obviously could fly away, so you need massive trauma to disable the bird almost instantaneously.

so in stating that, i think ill probably try a mechancial head for this year. they will still provide good range as well as good shocking power/quick killing, without changing my set up this close to season. once i kill a turkey with a bow and get more confidence, ill probably progress to the guillotine. ive been studying the structure of a turkey and the location of the vitals, which sit farther back, so i think i can disable the hips as well as hit the vitals with a mechanical.

thankyou all for the great tips, and i wish you all a safe and succsessful spring season whether you choose to bow or shotgun hunt. thanks again, i really appreciate it...adam


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> i just want a little more info before i spend the 38 bucks for 3 heads.
> 
> heres the site, check it out for yourself.
> http://www.arrow-dynamic-solutions.com/gobbler_guillotine.htm#THE%20GOBBLER%20GUILLOTINE
> ...


First off money should not be the object, get the device that will ensure a quick kill. Imagine a chicken with its head cut off, now imagine how far a turkey will go with your arrow sticking out of its a$$!

re: mechanicals if you are taking nothing but head shots go for it but if you take a body shot the feathers open the broadhead prematurly and penetration is el zippo.

Since you are asking about which combo to use it's safe to say that you are inexperienced with shooting turkeys with a bow. With that said you shouldn't be shooting beyond 20 yards in the first place and the gobbler guillotine is the best I have seen to insure a fast kill.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> Ack,
> no, i dont think their for everyone, but a great head for what they were intended for.
> 
> 
> so in stating that, i think ill probably try a mechancial head for this year. they will still provide good range as well as good shocking power/quick killing, without changing my set up this close to season. once i kill a turkey with a bow and get more confidence, ill probably progress to the guillotine. ive been studying the structure of a turkey and the location of the vitals, which sit farther back, so i think i can disable the hips as well as hit the vitals with a mechanical.


Feel how hard the feathers are that you have to penetrate, if you do this use the fixed I am 0-4 using mechanicals for body shots. The birds were cleaned up by the back-up Benelli.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

your right, im not experienced with bow hunting turkeys, thats why i started this thread. but i have shot several with my shotgun. thankyou for your opinions as well, i truely appreciate it.


----------

